# MySql Partitionieren Erfahrung



## Capasso (19. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit dem Partitionieren von Datenbank-Tabellen (speziell in MySql) gemacht.

Ich überlege nämlich gerade wie ich eine Baumstruktur in einer MySql Datenbank speichern und dann möglichst schnell darin suchen kann.

Ist das ne gute Möglichkeit einen Baum in einer Db zu Speichern oder gibt es da nen besseren Ansatz?

MfG
Capasso


----------



## SirGecco (19. Jan 2009)

Noch keine Erfahrung, klingt aber interessant.
Versuchs mal damit (ohne Gewähr):

http://reeg.junetz.de/DSP/node11.html#SECTION04340000000000000000


----------



## Capasso (26. Jan 2009)

SirGecco hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Noch keine Erfahrung, klingt aber interessant.
> Versuchs mal damit (ohne Gewähr):
> 
> http://reeg.junetz.de/DSP/node11.html#SECTION04340000000000000000



Danke, die Seite ist gut.

Mich würde aber folgendes nochmal interessieren.

Welchen Unterschied macht es ob ich einen Primärschlüssel, einen eigenen Index oder eine Partitionierung mache.

Scheinbar bau ich ja jedesmal Baumstrukturen auf (ich denke mal B-Bäume), wo ist da der Unterschied?

Abgesehen davon das der Primärshlüssel eindeutig sein muss.


----------

